# Ruido eléctrico en un Robot



## snusnuh (Abr 23, 2008)

Estoy construyendo un robot publicitario. Ya estoy en una etapa avanzada donde coordino dos microcontroladores. Uno de ellos se encarga de controlar todos los movmientos del robot, y el otro microcontrolador se encarga de reproducir mensajes extraidos de un ISD4003 y sincronizar le movimiento de la boca. El problema en este momento es que cuando los motores se mueven generan demasiado ruido y afectan a los microcontroladores. Inclusive uno de estos ruidos borró algunos mensajes que estaban grabados en el ISD4003. Cómo puedo eliminar o al menos controlar este ruido. Cabe aclarar que tengo una fuente aparte de 12 voltios para el manejo de los motores, y la alimentación del circuito en general con otra fuente de 5 voltios. Las tierras de ambas fuentes no están unidas. El control de los motores DC lo hago mediante unos puente H L298. el control para los servos lo hago directamente al PIC, no fui tan precavido como para poner un diodo o algo. En todo caso quisiera escuchar sugerencias al respecto. Qué puedo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2008)

Primero ponle los diodos que te protejeran a los integrado de potencia

Luego pon a cada motor 3 capacitores, 1 entre el + y el - del motor
Otro entre el + y la carcaza del motor 
El tercero entre el - y la carcaza del motor
Todos ceramicos de 100nF 100V de aislacion


----------



## fili (Oct 17, 2009)

pues no se mucho de robots soy estudiante de la carrera de mecatronica y en una ocacion trabajando con un PIC no realizaba ciertas acciones e instrucciones que tenia que realizar y lo que hicimos fue cubrirlo de papel aluminio cmo una CAMARA de FARADAY para evitar frecuencias y ruidos externos espero te sirva.

pues no se mucho de robots soy estudiante de la carrera de mecatronica y en una ocacion trabajando con un PIC no realizaba ciertas acciones e instrucciones que tenia que realizar y lo que hicimos fue cubrirlo de papel aluminio cmo una CAMARA de FARADAY para evitar frecuencias y ruidos externos espero te sirva.


----------



## Padrino (Oct 21, 2009)

Pf. Casi estaba seguro que era un problema de tierras, pero si dices que no se comparten. ¿Ya revisaste la señal de alimentación con un osciloscopio al momento del arranque de tus motores? ¿Puedes monitorear la corriente de ambas fuentes?


----------



## radni (Oct 22, 2009)

Colocá capacitores de tantalio de  47 micro en paralelo con un .1 con la alimentación de los motores sobre el L298, colocá un diodo zener de un valor 1 a 2 V por encima del valor de la tensión de fuente en el mismo lugar.
La explicación es que los pulsos de conmutación absorbidos por los diodos de clamping son entregados a la fuente que si no posee muy baja impedancia estos adquieren grandes valores realimentandose ó irradiandose a los demás circuitos .
Una vez con un stepper potente ( 5 fases trabajando a 90 V con 8 Amp y frecuencia de 6.000 pasos por segundo) tuve que hacer un circuito de clamping en paralelo de fuente con un MJ802 y un zener compuesto de 96 V para clampear los pulsos sinó la fuente se incrementaba hasta 160 V y tronaban los puentes de salida aparte de enloquecerse el circuito de secuencia de pasos hecho en base a un procesador HCTL1000 de HP.


----------

